# [horloge]: Probleme de changement d'horloge ... (résolu)

## anti-conformiste

Bonjour,

J'ai changé de PC et récupéré mon disque avec ma gentoo pour le mettre sur le nouveau PC.

la config étant à peu près identique à l'ancien (meme type de proc, VGA nvidia) tout s'est bien passé ou presque...

comme d'habitude, ma gentoo rale parce qu'elle a détécté un gangement d'horloge qui vient de j ne sais où d'ailleurs car j'ai bien fait attention à régler l'heur du nouveau sur l'ancien.

Bref quand je compile mon noyau pour adapter au nvo matos, j'ai droit à un un echec de ma compilationune floppée de :

```
make[2]: AVERTISSEMENT: changement d'horloge détecté. La construction peut être incomplète.

make[2]: AVERTISSEMENT: fichier « include/config/auto.conf » a une date de modification 2,4e+06 dans le futur

```

Et elle est déréglé en effet elle a pris 2 heures d'avance.

Pourquoi diantre mon horloge a-t-elle pris 2 heure d'avance alors que je n'ai touché aucun fichier de config?

Pourquoi 2,4e+06 ?=> c'est n'importe quoi?

Pourquoi quand je la remet à l'heure avec la commande date il est pas content quand meme. 

A chaque fois que j'ai un probleme d'horloge, ma gentoo meurt avec et je réinstalle ?

Y'a-t-il quelque chose qui m'a échappé ?

Y-a-t-il une solution ?

Merci d'avanceLast edited by anti-conformiste on Wed Oct 10, 2007 8:13 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ghoti

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Y'a-t-il quelque chose qui m'a échappé ?

 

Oui : ton titre !  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Y'a-t-il quelque chose qui m'a échappé ?

 

Le titre du topic pas conforme aux conventions de notre forum

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Y-a-t-il une solution ?

 

L'éditer  :Wink: 

@ghoti: mais heuu

----------

## gbetous

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et elle est déréglé en effet elle a pris 2 heures d'avance.
> 
> Pourquoi diantre mon horloge a-t-elle pris 2 heure d'avance alors que je n'ai touché aucun fichier de config?
> ...

 

Une idée comme ça... quelle est l'heure dans le BIOS sur ton nouvel et ancien ordi ? En effet, il y a 2 méthodes :

- Horloge du BIOS à l'heure local

- Horloge du BIOS à GMT

Si l'heure du BIOS et tes fichiers de conf ne sont pas "synchronisés", bin... tu te choppes un décalage de 2h (vu qu'on est à l'heure d'été).

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   
> 
> Et elle est déréglé en effet elle a pris 2 heures d'avance.
> 
> Pourquoi diantre mon horloge a-t-elle pris 2 heure d'avance alors que je n'ai touché aucun fichier de config?
> ...

 

Les horloges des 2 BIOS indiquaient la meme heures, à quelques seecondes près ....

----------

## ghoti

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> Les horloges des 2 BIOS indiquaient la meme heures, à quelques seecondes près ....

 

Pour l'heure, ok, mais as-tu bien défini l'année : en effet, ce paramètre est optionnel dans la commande date.

Si tu ne la précises pas sur le nouveau pc, tu démarres en 1980(*), ce qui pourrait peut-être expliquer le "2,4e+06 dans le futur" ...

(*)[EDIT] ... ou bien 1990 ?

Curieusement, 2,4e+06 = 191,102976 et entre le 1/1/1990 et le 1/1/2007, il y a 192 mois (16*12). Hasard ?

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   Les horloges des 2 BIOS indiquaient la meme heures, à quelques seecondes près .... 
> 
> Pour l'heure, ok, mais as-tu bien défini l'année : en effet, ce paramètre est optionnel dans la commande date.
> 
> Si tu ne la précises pas sur le nouveau pc, tu démarres en 1980(*), ce qui pourrait peut-être expliquer le "2,4e+06 dans le futur" ...
> ...

 

Je te l'accorde, c'est très curieux et pourtant :

```
date

mar oct  9 08:35:23 CEST 2007
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Déjà regarde la date de création des fichiers qui posent problème (pour éliminer un problème de FS).

Ensuite efface le fichier /etc/adjtime (je ne sais pas s'il est encore utilisé, ils avais parler de le déplacer dans /var y'a quelque temps)

Quel est le contenu de ton fichier  /etc/conf.d/clock ?

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Déjà regarde la date de création des fichiers qui posent problème (pour éliminer un problème de FS).
> 
> Ensuite efface le fichier /etc/adjtime (je ne sais pas s'il est encore utilisé, ils avais parler de le déplacer dans /var y'a quelque temps)
> 
> Quel est le contenu de ton fichier  /etc/conf.d/clock ?

 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/clock 

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="UTC"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Paris"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"
```

```
# cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4/

# ls -l

total 7279

drwxr-xr-x 27 root root     656 jui 29 12:51 arch

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1112 oct  8 20:01 block

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   18693 aoû 23 08:51 COPYING

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   90999 aoû 23 08:51 CREDITS

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1384 oct  8 20:01 crypto

drwxr-xr-x 64 root root    6312 aoû 23 08:54 Documentation

drwxr-xr-x 66 root root    1752 oct  8 20:05 drivers

drwxr-xr-x 63 root root    6696 oct  8 20:00 fs

drwxr-xr-x 43 root root    1176 aoû 23 08:54 include

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1000 oct  8 22:40 init

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     816 oct  8 20:01 ipc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1262 aoû 23 08:51 Kbuild

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    5768 oct  8 22:40 kernel

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    5480 oct  8 20:07 lib

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   84291 aoû 23 08:51 MAINTAINERS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   50311 aoû 23 08:51 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    3984 oct  8 19:58 mm

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  182311 nov  5  2007 Module.symvers

drwxr-xr-x 38 root root    1320 oct  8 20:07 net

-rw-r--r--  1 root root      52 aoû 23 08:51 patches.txt

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   16930 aoû 23 08:51 README

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    3119 aoû 23 08:51 REPORTING-BUGS

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    1688 oct  8 19:57 scripts

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root     448 oct  8 20:01 security

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root     800 oct  8 20:05 sound

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  950925 oct  8 22:41 System.map

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     536 oct  8 19:57 usr

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 5983721 oct  8 22:41 vmlinux

```

C'est quand meme hyper bizarre nan ?

J'ai comilé un nouveau noyau et la évidemment, j'ai plus de probleme, sauf qu'au démarrage il me dit toujours que certains modules sont compilés dans le futur...

----------

## ghoti

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  182311 nov  5  2007 Module.symvers

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Cela pourrait vouloir dire qu'à un moment donné, ton horloge était sur 05/11/2007 et que c'est juste à ce moment là que tu as compilé ton noyau.

Tu as beau corriger l'horloge, tu ne corriges pas pour autant la date du fichier, d'où incohérence.

Un "make mrproper" aurait pu régler le problème en nettoyant l'arborescence des sources.

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   -rw-r--r--  1 root root  182311 nov  5  2007 Module.symvers 
> 
>   
> 
> Cela pourrait vouloir dire qu'à un moment donné, ton horloge était sur 05/11/2007 et que c'est juste à ce moment là que tu as compilé ton noyau.
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

C'est peut-être un poil barbare , mais un touch sur tous les fichiers  ?

( sauf ceux de portage )

A+:jlp

----------

## orgoz

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *anti-conformiste wrote:*   -rw-r--r--  1 root root  182311 nov  5  2007 Module.symvers 
> 
>   
> 
> Cela pourrait vouloir dire qu'à un moment donné, ton horloge était sur 05/11/2007 et que c'est juste à ce moment là que tu as compilé ton noyau.
> ...

 

Moi je ferais bien un touch /usr/src/linux/*

Ou au pire emerge -C gentoo-sources pour le réemerger derrière et avoir des dates de fichiers correctes.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

emerge -C ne supprimera pas les fichiers générés lors de la compilation du kernel   :Wink: 

----------

## orgoz

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> emerge -C ne supprimera pas les fichiers générés lors de la compilation du kernel  

   :Embarassed:  Avec un petit make clean alors peut être ? Pour le coup le touch massif est surement plus simple !

----------

## ghoti

Et ma proposition "make mrproper", elle sent le pâté ?

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué, quoi !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *orgoz wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   emerge -C ne supprimera pas les fichiers générés lors de la compilation du kernel     Avec un petit make clean alors peut être ? Pour le coup le touch massif est surement plus simple !

 

J'ai déjà essayé le make clean, qui me paraissait aussi etre une bonne ID, mais ça ne donne rien.

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

>  *orgoz wrote:*    *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   emerge -C ne supprimera pas les fichiers générés lors de la compilation du kernel     Avec un petit make clean alors peut être ? Pour le coup le touch massif est surement plus simple ! 
> 
> J'ai déjà essayé le make clean, qui me paraissait aussi etre une bonne ID, mais ça ne donne rien.

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  euh désolé ... voilà qui résoud mon problème, en effet   :Cool: 

Bon, j'aurai du sauvegarder mon .config avant mais bon   :Rolling Eyes: , je ne savais pas qu'il allait me le virer !  :Sad: 

Cela dit, tout fonctionne à nouveau.

Merci beaucoup !!!

Bon, j'ai un autre problème, j'ouvre un autre thread 

Merci à tous pour vos contributions   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*   J'ai déjà essayé le make clean, qui me paraissait aussi etre une bonne ID, mais ça ne donne rien. 
> 
>  euh désolé ... voilà qui résoud mon problème, en effet  
> 
> Bon, j'aurai du sauvegarder mon .config avant mais bon  , je ne savais pas qu'il allait me le virer ! 

 

Désolé de revenir là-dessus mais ce n'est certainement pas "make clean" que tu as utilisé ! En effet, celui-ci ne vire pas le .config !

 *make help wrote:*   

> Cleaning targets:
> 
>   clean           - Remove most generated files but keep the config and enough build support to build external modules
> 
>   mrproper        - Remove all generated files + config + various backup files
> ...

 

"make clean" ne vire pas tous les fichiers générés, en particulier, il ne vire ni .config, ni Module.symvers.

C'est bien pourquoi j'avais suggéré "mrproper" qui fait un nettoyage plus profond (mais, effectivement, il faut sauvegarder le .config auparavant!)

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*    *anti-conformiste wrote:*   J'ai déjà essayé le make clean, qui me paraissait aussi etre une bonne ID, mais ça ne donne rien. 
> 
>  euh désolé ... voilà qui résoud mon problème, en effet  
> 
> Bon, j'aurai du sauvegarder mon .config avant mais bon  , je ne savais pas qu'il allait me le virer !  
> ...

 

Oui, tu as raison, je me suis trompé dans le message à citer. C'est toi que je dois remercier en particulier : c'est bien la commande "make mrproper" qui a résolu mes problèmes et viré en meme temps mon .config

Tu as bien fait de me reprendre.

Je reprécise donc bien la solution pour ceux qui seraient confrontés aux meme probleme :

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper
```

N'oubliez-pas de sauvegarder votre .config avant   :Embarassed: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

de toutes façon avec le 2.6.23 votre .config vous pouvez le mettre à la poubelle   :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> de toutes façon avec le 2.6.23 votre .config vous pouvez le mettre à la poubelle  

 

Ah ? Et pourquoi ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   de toutes façon avec le 2.6.23 votre .config vous pouvez le mettre à la poubelle   
> 
> Ah ? Et pourquoi ?  

 

Bonsoir Ghoti,

d'après l'ambiance générale qu'il semble ressortir   :Wink: 

réutiliser son .config pour un passage 2.6.x.(n) à 2.6.x.(n+1) par exemple n'est jamais problèmatique.

mais pour un passage de 2.6.x.y à 2.6.z.u on peut avoir des effet indésirables.

A+:jlp

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

D'habitude un petit make oldconfig pour voir ce qu'il y as de nouveau suivi d'une make menuconfig pour controller le tout suffit.

Mais là y'a eu beaucoup de changements dans les gentoo-source, j'ai arrêté le make oldconfig à la vingtième question, et j'ai préféré partir sur un .config vide parce que y'a pas mal de changements/ajouts.

Et j'ai pas encore fini de tout configurer proprement   :Sad:  les joies du ~arch   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Bon eh bien me voilà prévenu !

Merci pour le retour  :Wink: 

----------

